

Thorium? Holy F*ck LFTR like whoa - roundfounder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=uK367T7h6ZY

======
manglav
Yup, Thorium is awesome. Energyfromthorium.com is a great resource if you want
a further background. Also, if you want the actual technical papers that Kirk
Sorensen painstakingly manually scanned in, please go here
<http://energyfromthorium.com/ornl-document-repository/>

P.S. - if anyone has any use for a Chemical Engineer who really enjoys
Thorium/Modeling, please contact me!

